

Don't talk to the police [video] - Newky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wXkI4t7nuc

======
fnordfnordfnord
I'm a college instructor. Even though my courses have nothing to do with law,
I show Duane's videos to every freshmen class. I got tired of seeing good
students lose their fin-aid after the local cops go around and do their annual
drug task-force roundup.

For years I've been skeptical of the efficacy of police tactics and strategy.
I'd say that skepticism has evolved to a default of suspicion of any police
activity.

I find myself contemplating installation of bars on my doors and windows,
security fencing, etc; not for fear of "normal" crime, but of errant police
activity. I wish I had some statistics upon which to base that notion. I'm a
fairly normal, caucasian, middle-class guy with a wife and two kids, no
criminal record; and I am more fearful that I will be harmed by police
criminality or ineptitude than by non-police criminals.

~~~
billybob255
Your fear is generally misplaced, here[0] are police misconduct stats (granted
they don't count every single episode of police misconduct) and here[1] are
crime stats. Certainly one episode of police misconduct is too much, but it's
not nearly as high as crimes the police weren't involved in.

I think sites like HN and reddit showcase police misconduct and this leads to
an exaggerated view of how prevalent it is compared to other dangers. It's
similar to the MSM and sexual abuse/stranger danger.

[0][http://www.policemisconduct.net/2010-npmsrp-police-
misconduc...](http://www.policemisconduct.net/2010-npmsrp-police-misconduct-
statistical-report/)

[1][http://www.fbi.gov/stats-services/crimestats](http://www.fbi.gov/stats-
services/crimestats)

~~~
rcavezza
I would take these figures with a grain of salt because I doubt any accurate
statistics of police misconduct are kept.

~~~
billybob255
Certainly not, but it's not even close. There were ~5,000 reports of police
misconduct and ~12,000 homicides in 2010.

~~~
kansface
This may be true, but police misconduct is everywhere and most of those
homicides are localized to places I don't live.

~~~
fnordfnordfnord
This is exactly what I was trying to say.

------
ColinWright
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219758](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=219758)

A few of the other submissions of this video:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5828793](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5828793)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3605918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3605918)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266782](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3266782)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3015048](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3015048)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1703988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1703988)

There are probably more.

~~~
frozenport
Do you have an automated method of generating this list?

~~~
ColinWright
I have a script. I put in search terms, it pops out the list of items, along
with estimated numbers of comments. I then, by hand, construct the reply.

------
geon
It seems to me that most of the issues are a result of the jury system, where
people _feel_ that the defendant is guilty or not.

There was an example at the end where a witness claims she saw the defentant
at the crime scene. Her testimony would have been ignored because it is so
unsupported.

But if the defendant stated to the police that he wasn't there, he could be
accused of lying and thus be more likely to be convicted.

To me, this just doesn't make sense.

------
Ethan_Mick
They mention at one point what people say when they are stopped by the police
for speeding.

"Do you know how fast you were going?" "Well... 38...40?" (In a 35 MPH zone).

I was told to always say "No, Officer, I don't know why you pulled me over".
This seems to be a good idea now, as it cannot be seen as a confession. What
should you say when the officer pulls you over? Can you plead the 5th and say
nothing? How well does that go over?

~~~
geon
Are you not required to know what speed you were driving at? How else would
you be able to stay under the limit?

~~~
scarecrowbob
I don't get pulled over often, but the last time that I got pulled over I told
the officer that I believed I was going the speed limit. It's a subtle
distinction, but it seemed to work as he had no other reason to pull me over
and didn't write me a ticket.

~~~
AldousHaxley
The last time I tried that the officer angrily barked back at me, "GIVE ME A
NUMBER." So YMMV, I guess.

~~~
sigkill
What if you really are doing 35 and tell the officer "I was doing 35"? Surely
that's perfectly fine right?

------
Friedduck
According to the recent Salinas v. Texas decision it's not even enough to
remain silent. You have to assert your 5th amendment privilege immediately.

As described in a number of articles, 'you don't have the right to remain
silent.'

